# What maul or axe for splitting larger splits?



## rkofler (Jan 9, 2012)

I purchase most of my wood already split. Of course, some of the splits are just too big. What tool would be best for splitting these larger splits? Everyone seems to like the Fiskars x25 and x27. Are these overkill for me since I won't really be splitting rounds? What would you recommend?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 9, 2012)

8# maul, sharp.  If you start processing log length, or scrounge rounds this will be all that you need.  Might pick up wedges later if necessary for big stuff.


----------



## mecreature (Jan 9, 2012)

One of those fiskars you mentioned.

maybe even an X17 would bust up splits.


----------



## CTYank (Jan 9, 2012)

6 lb maul is at the "sweet spot" for me- easy to impart much more energy to it than to an 8 lb.

Too bad the metallurgy of so many is crap. Soft mild steel is much too easily deformed, IMHO. Then you have the opposite extreme, apparently, where the Fiskars tools lose their edge in brittle chunks.

(That's why I'm waiting on 3 kg Austrian forging.)


----------



## colebrookman (Jan 9, 2012)

Make sure that you buy splitting wedges and not the fatter felling wedges. Be safe.
Ed


----------



## lukem (Jan 9, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> 8# maul, sharp.  If you start processing log length, or scrounge rounds this will be all that you need.  Might pick up wedges later if necessary for big stuff.



+1


----------



## pen (Jan 9, 2012)

I'd suggest which ever tool you are most comfortable with.  I've stood up and split 2 in rounds w/ my x27 since it was in my hand, used the mid sized hatchet on rounds since it was in my hand.

When I usually resplit, splits, (as in make things smaller that have been already split and stacked) I generally grab for the x25.  If i'm in the woods making splits from whole rounds, I only have the x27.  If I'm working in the house, I have the hatchet.

pen


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 9, 2012)

X27.


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Jan 10, 2012)

Either of the Fiskars. 

The only people (near as I can tell) who don't love them are people who don't use one. The maul "works" so why change, type people.


----------



## Biff_CT2 (Jan 10, 2012)

CTYank said:
			
		

> 6 lb maul is at the "sweet spot" for me- easy to impart much more energy to it than to an 8 lb.
> 
> Too bad the metallurgy of so many is crap. Soft mild steel is much too easily deformed, IMHO. Then you have the opposite extreme, apparently, where the Fiskars tools lose their edge in brittle chunks.
> 
> (That's why I'm waiting on 3 kg Austrian forging.)




...but it's so satisfying when the 6lb (Craftsman) head splits in half.  And the look on the clerk's face when you exchange it for a new maul is priceless.

FWIW I'm very impressed with the 8lb maul that Council Tool builds down in North Carolina.  Definitely worth the $50.


----------



## perchin (Jan 10, 2012)

Dakotas Dad said:
			
		

> Either of the Fiskars.
> 
> The only people (near as I can tell) who don't love them are people who don't use one. The maul "works" so why change, type people.



I agree completely... my neighboor just had to tell me how much it sucked, and how much better his wonderful maul worked than my 25 & 27 till he finally tried them, and promptly went out and got himself the 27   ;-P


----------



## coverdome (Jan 10, 2012)

Use the big Fiskars for heavy splittin, but for re-splitting or easy to split stuff, i use a double headed ax with a 28" handle.
For me it gives alot more control and less wildly flying splits.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 10, 2012)

You guys crack me up!  Do you even read the OP's question?  Suggesting a 6 or 8 pound maul to resplit?  Someone even suggested wedges!  Even the big Fiskars or a double bit axe are overkill.

I use my little 2-1/2 pound axe for resplits.  I used to split rounds with my 3-1/2 pound axe.


----------



## katwillny (Jan 10, 2012)

The Fiskars are getting hard to find in these here parts. i have contacted the many HDs and Lowes and even Sears who is supposed to be a reseller dont have them in stock. Will try Grainger tomorrow.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Jan 10, 2012)

li_jotul550 said:
			
		

> I purchase most of my wood already split. Of course, some of the splits are just too big. What tool would be best for splitting these larger splits? Everyone seems to like the Fiskars x25 and x27. Are these overkill for me since I won't really be splitting rounds? What would you recommend?



I do the same thing.  I am not recommending, but I use a MasterForce 4.5 pound splitting axe to re-split the pieces I buy...especially the half rounds of larger branches.


----------



## wannabegreener (Jan 10, 2012)

The last time I used an ax was about 35 years ago.  I use a maul and both fishers.  If I had to buy only one, then I would get the fishers.  I'm 6'4" and bought the x25 first.  I now have the x27 and like it much better for my height.  I would buy the x27 first.  It may be overkill, but i can't imagine that an ax would be all that cheaper.  The efficiency of the x27 is why I like it.  It has a great handle that is comfortable to hold, it is light weight, and seems like the construction is excellent.

Just my oppinion.


----------



## schlot (Jan 10, 2012)

I hope I don't highjack this thread too bad, but this is the kind of maul (not exact but close) l I've been using on rounds. It seems to work well. Are you saying the more classic "axe" shaped mauls do a better job?

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...0325119?cm_mmc=Google-pla-_-Logging-_-Logging Accessories-_-119915&ci_sku=119915&cipa=pla&ci;_kw={keyword)

Sorry for the newb question.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 10, 2012)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> You guys crack me up!  Do you even read the OP's question?  Suggesting a 6 or 8 pound maul to resplit?  Someone even suggested wedges!  Even the big Fiskars or a double bit axe are overkill.
> 
> I use my little 2-1/2 pound axe for resplits.  I used to split rounds with my 3-1/2 pound axe.



Did you read the responses?  Maul was suggested because as a new person they may need one if/when they scrounge next year.  Wedges could be purchased later.


----------



## perchin (Jan 11, 2012)

KatWill said:
			
		

> The Fiskars are getting hard to find in these here parts. i have contacted the many HDs and Lowes and even Sears who is supposed to be a reseller dont have them in stock. Will try Grainger tomorrow.



Walmart carries them, and keeps them stocked year round....


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 11, 2012)

perchin said:
			
		

> Walmart carries them, and keeps them stocked year round....



The Walmarts here have the X25, but have never carried the X27.


----------



## perchin (Jan 11, 2012)

TreePointer said:
			
		

> perchin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't think he really specified an exact model he was after.... and I meant "them" as in the brand, my bad typing is all.


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 11, 2012)

perchin said:
			
		

> I didn't think he really specified an exact model he was after.... and I meant "them" as in the brand, my bad typing is all.



No problem.  I wasn't attempting to correct you--just pointing out my experience.

Another observation from my region is that Sears also carries Fiskars products, but never stocked the original Super Splitting Axe, X25, or the X27.

I've never seen the X27 in stock in any brick & mortar store.  Fiskars.com and BaileysOnline.com have sold the X27 directly.  Other stores like Sears and Amazon show them, but they are actually shipped from Fiskars or Bailey's.


----------



## katwillny (Jan 11, 2012)

perchin said:
			
		

> KatWill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip there. I will give them a try tomorrow for certain.


----------



## mecreature (Jan 11, 2012)

I bought something like this a few weeks ago for a buddy. 
13 bucks with a file. We busted up a lot of splits just trying it out. 

2 1/2 lb head, 27 or 28 inches total length.

worked great.. and cheap.


----------



## Jags (Jan 11, 2012)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> You guys crack me up!  Do you even read the OP's question?  Suggesting a 6 or 8 pound maul to resplit?  Someone even suggested wedges!  Even the big Fiskars or a double bit axe are overkill.
> 
> I use my little 2-1/2 pound axe for resplits.  I used to split rounds with my 3-1/2 pound axe.



Thank you.  I will second every word.


----------



## SIERRADMAX (Jan 12, 2012)

Truper makes decent splitting malls of wedges cheap. I use a 6 lb. fiberglass splitting mall for all my splitting needs, including resplits. I paid $9.99 for it too..


----------



## rwhite (Jan 12, 2012)

KatWill said:
			
		

> The Fiskars are getting hard to find in these here parts. i have contacted the many HDs and Lowes and even Sears who is supposed to be a reseller dont have them in stock. Will try Grainger tomorrow.



Here they are and on sale! http://www.baileysonline.com/search.asp?SKW=2668 axe&catID=10341


----------



## Kenster (Jan 12, 2012)

I've had this tool for 30-35 years.  I keep it on the front porch to further split down large splits if needed.  It also goes with me into the field when I'm working.  Good for tapping in wedges.   It's hand maul, not an axe.  Weighs 3.5 pounds and is made of one piece of steel, the handle is wrapped with leather strips.   I have no idea where I got it.  No brand name on it.  Pretty handy when my 10 pound maul or my Fiskers SS is overkill.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 12, 2012)

Kenster said:
			
		

> I've had this tool for 30-35 years.  I keep it on the front porch to further split down large splits if needed.  It also goes with me into the field when I'm working.  Good for tapping in wedges.   It's hand maul, not an axe.  Weighs 3.5 pounds and is made of one piece of steel, the handle is wrapped with leather strips.   I have no idea where I got it.  No brand name on it.  Pretty handy when my 10 pound maul or my Fiskers SS is overkill.



IMO you cant beat those old leather wrapped Estwing hammers,hatchets & axes.I have a few that are well over 60 yrs old (company was founded in Rockford IL in 1926) and the quality is unmatched.For daily use I have 2 of their 22 & 28 oz framing hammers with the blue nylon grips.I dont believe they offer the leather -wraps on entire product line anymore.


----------



## Kenster (Jan 12, 2012)

Thistle, do you think that's what this tool is?  An Estwing?  I have no idea.  I don't remember every buying it.  It could well have been in a bunch of antique tools that once belonged to my Bride's grandfather.  I have a garage attic full of his old tools.    This hand maul is very useful!


----------



## Thistle (Jan 12, 2012)

Kenster said:
			
		

> Thistle, do you think that's what this tool is?  An Estwing?  I have no idea.  I don't remember every buying it.  It could well have been in a bunch of antique tools that once belonged to my Bride's grandfather.  I have a garage attic full of his old tools.    This hand maul is very useful!



I'm not much of a gambler,but I'd bet that one is for sure.Dont know if any other companies made 1 piece tools w/ leather stacked washer handles like that.If there were,Estwing was certainly the largest & most well known of them. Is there a oval metal 'tag' held on with 2 rivets on the end of the handle? A few of my older ones are like that,that serves 2 purposes - the metal tag has company info/model no. on it,plus holds those leather washers in place.

Last I knew,Estwing still made that maul - its had the blue nylon grip for years now though.  http://www.estwing.com/product.php?product_id=1400  I may splurge & grab one soon,or at least check Ebay for a good older one like yours.  :coolsmile: 

Ooops the company was founded in 1923,not 1926 like I typed earlier  :red:


----------



## Jags (Jan 12, 2012)

Thistle said:
			
		

> (company was founded in Rockford IL in 1926)



I can look out my office window and see Estwings plant. Literally next door.


----------



## Kenster (Jan 12, 2012)

I just went out and checked the end of the handle.  Bingo.  The oval tag says "Estwing,"  Rockford IL!  Never noticed that tag before.  Wonder how old this thing is and what it might be worth....


----------



## Thistle (Jan 12, 2012)

Kenster said:
			
		

> I just went out and checked the end of the handle.  Bingo.  The oval tag says "Estwing,"  Rockford IL!  Never noticed that tag before.  Wonder how old this thing is and what it might be worth....



Only 'older'  with the leather washer handle one I found on Ebay right now is going for $38 with 2 days left on auction + $12.50 shipping to my area. About the same cost as a new one actually.

I wouldnt mind having it,gonna wait a few more weeks til finances improve some though.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thistle said:
			
		

> Kenster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Received an Estwing hatchet for X-mas last year.


----------



## trailmaker (Jan 15, 2012)

Kenster said:
			
		

> I just went out and checked the end of the handle.  Bingo.  The oval tag says "Estwing,"  Rockford IL!  Never noticed that tag before.  Wonder how old this thing is and what it might be worth....



  That's an Estwing "Fireside Friend".  I have a newer version with a rubber wrap on the handle.  Great for re-splitting and tapping in wedges.


----------



## trailmaker (Jan 15, 2012)

CTYank said:
			
		

> 6 lb maul is at the "sweet spot" for me- easy to impart much more energy to it than to an 8 lb.
> 
> Too bad the metallurgy of so many is crap. Soft mild steel is much too easily deformed, IMHO. Then you have the opposite extreme, apparently, where the Fiskars tools lose their edge in brittle chunks.
> 
> (That's why I'm waiting on 3 kg Austrian forging.)




  Tell us about this Austrian job.  Is it made by Mueller?


----------



## Battleaxe (Jan 20, 2012)

Anybody tried both the Estwing Fireside Friend and the Fiskars X11? Which do you prefer?


----------

